# Diferencia entre T y divisor de potencia



## Manel28 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola buenas, 
no estoy muy puesto en el tema. De ahi mi pregunta.
Resulta que me gustaría saber que diferencia existe entre poner un T tipica de conectores BNC para separar una señal de RF y comprar un power splitter que es muchisimo más caro y que me va a dividir también la potencia entre sus patas.
Es mejor uno que otro por alguna justificación de RF (acoplamineto, nivel de onda reflejada,adaptación..)?
Se puede usar una T en banda base para dividir la potencia como normal general?

Un saludo


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 24, 2010)

A grandes rasgos, una T de conectores BNC es simplemente una derivación que no puede garantizar que la impedancia sea la misma por las tres entradas, con todo lo que conlleva: banda pasante modificada, reflexiones y ondas estacionarias... Depende mucho del caso, puede valer la pena una T por el precio, pero generalmente es para cosas poco delicadas e instalaciones provisionales.

En cambio, un 'splitter' que sea de una entrada y 'n' salidas, divide la potencia a partes iguales para cada salida, esto puede llevar asociadas algunas pérdidas de señal, pero te garantiza que las impedancias de salida y de entrada serán constantes sobretodo en el caso que emplees todos los puertos del splitter (si una salida no la empleas deberás conectar una carga de 75Ohm ó 50, depende del sistema que se trate).


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 24, 2010)

Manel28 dijo:


> Hola buenas,
> no estoy muy puesto en el tema. De ahi mi pregunta.
> Resulta que me gustaría saber que diferencia existe entre poner un T tipica de conectores BNC para separar una señal de RF y comprar un power splitter que es muchisimo más caro y que me va a dividir también la potencia entre sus patas.
> Es mejor uno que otro por alguna justificación de RF (acoplamineto, nivel de onda reflejada,adaptación..)?
> ...



Ademas de estar en lo cierto lo que dice el colega, nunca pierdas "el sentido comun" te parece que una T puede reemplazar lo que un fabricante se pone a desarrollar y venderlo mas caro?


----------



## Manel28 (Mar 25, 2010)

Claro que el tema del precio ya es algo que hace sospechar .. de todas formas pensaba (y quizás me equivoque) que una simple T puede servir para dividir una señal en banda base NRZ-L por ejemplo y el splitter se utiliza solo en RF.. por favor, corregidme si me equivoco porque tengo un poco de lio.
Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 25, 2010)

Cualquier division tenes perdidas y necesitas adaptacion. No es comparable con un toma electrico si queres agregar otro. Hasta en una cañeria de agua si pones una T tenes perdida y requeris una adaptacion en caso de mantener las mismas condiciones.


----------



## Manel28 (Abr 21, 2010)

Y la dependencia de la T en banda base? es lo mismo dividir la señal RF que una señal en banda base?


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 21, 2010)

Manel28 dijo:


> Y la dependencia de la T en banda base? es lo mismo dividir la señal RF que una señal en banda base?



No entiendo la pregunta/comparacion


----------



## Manel28 (Abr 22, 2010)

Mi pregunta es si hay alguna relación con el uso de una simple T para transmisiones en banda base y para señales de microondas hay que prestar más atención a la adaptación y usar divisores de potencia adaptados..o si simplemente no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra.

Lo digo porque he visto equipos que disponen de divisores T para transmisión en pcm y que usan splitters una vez que modulan la señal en RF


----------

